# Songs with sweeping and a bit of tapping thrown in?



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2009)

OK, so I REALLY want to get good at sweeps with a bit of tapping thrown in. Specifically sweeps with a few tapped notes at the end. NOT VH style taps, and not 8 finger stuff. More stuff like:


For the life of me I can't find much of it. I'll get one measure out of this song, and one measure out of that song, but I have to slog through lots of stuff to get it. There's that one thread on here that lists loads of songs, but TBH most of them are sweeping OR tapping, but not the mixed stuff. Yet every one of you guys that posts a vid on here ends up doing sweeps with some tapping. Any tabs I could look at for anything like that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2009)

The solo from the end of Between the Buried and Me's "Selkies: The Endless Obsession", uses sweeping with a tiny bit of tapping thrown in but not too much.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. You're right - not much tapping in there. But that's a pretty cool solo, so I think I'm gonna learn it anyway!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

Necrophagist and The Faceless spring to mind. Specifically the faceless. Their solos usually have some melodic sweeping and tapping with some fast runs. Good all around workout.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool, I'll check out the faceless stuff. I've been doing some Necrophagist, and that's good practice.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 on The Faceless. The guitarist is a fuckin badass

Here is a song where the intro has a sweep tap progression:



Some other bands that do this as well are Veil Of Maya, Protest The Hero and Animals As Leaders. There are many more but i cant seem to remember any of them right now lol.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Check out The Faceless. The guitarist is a fuckin badass
> 
> Here is a song where the intro has a sweep tap progression:
> 
> ...




Oooo Protest the Hero would be perfect. So many good songs by them


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 5, 2009)

'My Will Be Done' by Unearth?


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 5, 2009)

Just practice shapes, aslong as you got clean sweeps down then the tapping is pretty easy. And the video you posted was horrible, noise then a few notes at the end. Work on making every single note ring out.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 5, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'My Will Be Done' by Unearth?




 :hang:


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 5, 2009)

I think Nevermore have some sweep tapped stuff too. Psalms of Lydia has a bit. Loomis uses it in some other songs too.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> Just practice shapes, aslong as you got clean sweeps down then the tapping is pretty easy. And the video you posted was horrible, noise then a few notes at the end. Work on making every single note ring out.



Horrible might be a bit of a stretch, I've seen worse. I think part of the reason the sweeps sound a bit messy is the ridiculous amount of gain and delay muddying up the tone. 



distressed_romeo said:


> 'My Will Be Done' by Unearth?




 I love playing that intro, just learned it the other day.



Demeyes said:


> I think Nevermore have some sweep tapped stuff too. Psalms of Lydia has a bit. Loomis uses it in some other songs too.



Psalm of Lydia is a great choice


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2009)

Jason Becker did it a lot in just about everything on Perpetual Burn.

IMO the easiest lick like that to start with is the first solo in DragonForce's Valley of the Damned. Here's some kid on youtube doing a very sloppy version of it (but with the clearest video so you can see what's going on at least):


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I've been doing Perpetual Burn and Serrana for like a year or so. But it's mostly sweeping, not much tapping. Valley of the Damned looks like it has a couple of good runs there, so I'll practice that. And I've been doing Psalm of Lydia as well. I have the sweeping part down, and understand that pretty well (in terms of how to write new patterns, etc) but adding the taps in doesn't come naturally yet, that's why I wanted some to practice so I could figure out what is going on. 
Oh, and you can bet that I won't be putting up a vid of any of my playing anytime soon. I'm nowhere near as good as the guys you are all calling horrible and sloppy!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 5, 2009)

god is the forsaken - morbid angel


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I've been doing Perpetual Burn and Serrana for like a year or so.  But it's mostly sweeping, not much tapping. Valley of the Damned looks like it has a couple of good runs there, so I'll practice that. And I've been doing Psalm of Lydia as well. I have the sweeping part down, and understand that pretty well (in terms of how to write new patterns, etc) but adding the taps in doesn't come naturally yet, that's why I wanted some to practice so I could figure out what is going on.
> Oh, and you can bet that I won't be putting up a vid of any of my playing anytime soon. *I'm nowhere near as good as the guys you are all calling horrible and sloppy!*



I know how you feel


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 5, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'My Will Be Done' by Unearth?




 that's the first sweep pickin I ever learnt  also

Dunno how to post the actual video on the forum xD cud anyone tell me? anyway, here's the link to it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo0Mc8ELEg
It's a kwl one to learn


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2009)

DeathMetalDean said:


> Dunno how to post the actual video on the forum xD cud anyone tell me? anyway, here's the link to it:
> 
> It's a kwl one to learn




Whoa! I don't know how I've never seen that before. Thanks for the link, though, it's really cool!


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 6, 2009)

The player that immediately jumps out at me when I think sweeps with taps is James Murphy.Check out his album 'Convergence' because it is quite a bit of it. Plus he has awesome phrasing.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey man, learn some Necrophagist solos. They're fairly simple and usually have sweep taps. At least the one on Epitaph, The Stillborn One, Diminished To Be, and Epitaph I know for sure because those are the only ones I know.
Also, enjoy this....






It may be hard at first, but it gets easier man. Good luck.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, I've seen that guy's stuff on there before. But I want to stick with one finger stuff now. I'll check out those Necro. solos, though. I know they tend to have a lot of that sort of thing in their tunes.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 8, 2009)

Funny, I've tried that sweep-to-eight-finger approach and never really gotten on with it, as I always drop the pick.


----------



## capitalalchemy (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, that first video was kind of disturbing and slugglish. I would say to practice maybe like a 3 string sweep close to the pickups, and just keep an even tempo. It doesn't really matter, I mean you can do a full 6 string sweep if you like, but here's the idea, assuming we are first ascending.

D,D,D,T

Hope this tab comes out right

|--------15h18-t21p18p15---------|
|-----17------------------17------|
|--15------------------------15---|
|----------------------------------|
|----------------------------------|
|----------------------------------|

Patience is key with anything guitar. Being willing to practice something and beat it into the ground has always helped me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, thanks. I'm definitely beating it into the ground! My thing right now is not speed so much, because I have the mechanics down pretty well, but keeping extraneous noise down is tough. Esp when I go to tap, I lift my hand away from the strings and it kind of scapes along them a bit and they ring out a bit.


----------



## Daniel CR (Dec 27, 2009)

You should practice sweeping both with clean and distorted sound. Distortion hides some stuff that shows on clean sound but it also makes it hard because you need to control the distortion. So training it in clean and distortion will make you a better sweeper!

Try learning the coffee jingle solo from Dethklok it´s good practice i have a video of it on my youtube.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2009)

OK, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

